# Bobcat sighting Harrison County



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I was in Harrison County yesterday helping a buddy put a tree stand up and saw a Bobcat cross the road, this is my first sighting in Ohio.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

We've seen them in Harrison also. First one we ever saw was about 15 years ago bow hunting near the Boy Scout camp in Harrison. Saw it swipe and knock the crap out of a rabbit. It was one of the most incredible things I've seen while hunting.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

I've been seeing them pretty regularly at my deer camp in Morgan co. since '02.


----------



## JustGotOff (Jun 17, 2012)

Same here I'm ashtabula county


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I saw a bobcat 2 times last year year while bow hunting western Muskingum county. They are established in Ohio.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I hunt in Woodsfield (Monroe Co) and have seen 5 while bowhunting in last 2 years and already have a pic on trail cam this year. Game warden said that there will be a season in couple years, probably 1 per year? Guys are getting them in traps for fox and coyote too.


----------



## Sarah salata (Jul 11, 2016)

I saw one in Carroll county about 5 years ago and one salt fork outside the park


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

I also saw one in Carroll county last year.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Hope there will be a season sooner or later !


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

fireline said:


> I was in Harrison County yesterday helping a buddy put a tree stand up and saw a Bobcat cross the road, this is my first sighting in Ohio.


See many of them on my property near rt 250


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

Stumbled across a trailcam the other day that I forgot in the field from last year. Upon checking the pics, had a bobcat on there Christmas Day. Stark County.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I was raised between Uhrichsville and Tappan Lake. One morning in 1958 while waiting on my school bus, I happened to look back towards our house which say about 100 yards off the main road and saw a bobcat cross the drive and climb into an old hickory tree, lay down on a large lower limb, and stay there until I got on the bud.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

When I got home that afternoon and told my dad what I saw, he beat my ass and said I was lying. 25 years later while walking the hill behind that house with him, I pointed out several bobcat tracks and asked him if he still thought I was lying. He had no clue what I was talking about. I never forgot but apparently he did .


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

They have been around that area for a long time.


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

Have seen them in morgan and nobil co from time to time. here is one from morgan that a trapper caught in a snare and said he had to release it


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

We catch and release several a year. We will have a season soon.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I talked at length with officers at the division office while I was there tagging otters this January and they were almost shocked that a season wasn't going to happen this 2016/17 trapping year and said it's almost certain for 2017/18 and will probably do something similar to the otter limits 3,2,1 with Noble co. Being the epicenter and going as far north as Tuscarawas co possibly. I hope it all works out that way!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yep, they are around , still pretty neat when you get to see one.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I spotted one walking my dog in Medina county in the city. He or she was crossing some railroad tracks. Early morning spotted a animal crossing the tracks with four legs and no visible tail. It was broadside and grayish in color. The only reason I say no visible tail is because earlier this year while backpacking in Washington state I had a large cat come around a bend on the trail towards us. It turned around to run and I noticed a long tail and the color was brownish. The only cats there are bobcats and mountain lions. Mountain lions have long tails. I have seen a bobcat in KY and my son and I have seen bobcat tracks in Hinckley park near the ledges last winter. I know for sure we have Fishers in Medina county in the city.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Saw one last night while coonhunting in Coshocton County!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Crawl said:


> Saw one last night while coonhunting in Coshocton County!
> View attachment 220802


Pretty sure you mean "running your dogs" because you can't **** hunt for another month.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Mike thats what I meant.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Just found one on the road dead and turned it over to the ODNR . Nice female.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

beaver said:


> We catch and release several a year. We will have a season soon.


I guess I have a question, really two.
How do you release them without getting into a tussle with them?
And secondly, (not being confrontational here) why is it so important that they put a season on them so anyone that wants can kill them? Can't eat them, is it the trophy syndrome?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

A piece of plywood with a notch cut out works best, but a snare pole will do. Keep the board between you and the cat, put the notch over the paw that is in the trap, and then release while the board is still between you and the cat. 

You can eat them, but most don't. No different than fox season. They have a valuable resource (their fur) and should be managed like any other predator once their population warrants it.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the rapid reply.
I assume the cat runs once free? I guess I would.

I understand the management thing, but personally have little desire to kill something I can't or wouldn't eat.
Guess I compare it to "trophy" hunting just to have a mount on the wall.

Thanks again.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

They sometimes run immediately, sometimes it takes them a minute to realize they're free, and sometimes it gets hairy... Haha

I understand your view on trophy hunting. Replace the word "eat" with "use" and I share that view. There have been a lot of Christmas' that wouldn't have been so nice for my kids if it hadn't have been for my fur check.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Fair enough. Supporting ones family takes on many forums. Happy hunting.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

And another roadkill today..


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

I was driving to work out through Jockey Hollow wildlife area and had 2 bobcat dart right out in front of me


----------



## DontDoubtTheJones (Oct 25, 2016)

Got video on my trailcam of one near Cadiz back in early Oct. Neighbor tells us there are several of them in the area. very cool to see


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Game warden told me he picked up another one close to my stomping grounds. That's 5 in the past month from the same area. I asked him if we can get a bobcat crosswalk installed. Lol


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I called one in coyote hunting about 10 years ago in southern Portage county.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

One walked under my tree last weekend. Salt fork close to Old Washington.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Not a good picture but I was happy to see one.


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)




----------

